#ubports 2018-04-30
<ubptgbot> Markus Weber Shalom Salam мир Wisdom was added by: Markus Weber Shalom Salam мир Wisdom
<ubptgbot> <romany_58> Purism and UBports officially collaborate to offer Ubuntu Touch on Librem 5 - https://puri.sm/posts/ubports-ubuntu-touch-on-librem5-collaboration/
<ubptgbot> krsNabhandary was added by: krsNabhandary
<ubptgbot> <eszklar> UBports on a Librem 5. Interesting.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Markus Weber Shalom Salam мир Wisdom, Hello Markus and Paul.  To find out more about UBports,  check out the pages at … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> lecter94 was added by: lecter94
<ubptgbot> <lecter94> hello guys,
<ubptgbot> <lecter94> can i install Ubuntu touch in Xiaomi phones?
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> afaik, no... check http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> and welcome!
<ubptgbot> <lecter94> ok, thank you
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Markus Weber & @krsNabhandary !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Eric Van Deurzen was added by: Eric Van Deurzen
<ubptgbot> <Eric Van Deurzen> Hello, my name is Eric and I'm a new UBports Enthousiast
<ubptgbot> <Eric Van Deurzen> Is was wondering if and where I can Find the rootfs for X86 devices
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i don't think we have one to be honest
<ubptgbot> <Eric Van Deurzen> Pitty as the manual shows let is know i was Thinking perhaps there is a beta or workaround
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i guess it depends what you're looking for
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> most tablets just install regular ubuntu with the unity8 interface through packages
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> for the few atom phones it's more difficult i think - there's a KDE rootfs (by ilya)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> what are you aiming to use it for?
<ubptgbot> <Christof> librem
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> @Eric Van Deurzen, Welcome Eric, we have a Dutch group that you're welcome to join if you want to: t.me/UBports_NL
<ubptgbot> <Eric Van Deurzen> Thanks george
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> He can invite you to a nespresso cup too 😆
<ubptgbot> <Georgecloon> What else? ☕
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Eric Van Deurzen> Hi Rogier I have a Samsung tab 3 10.1 catching dust do I want Linux on IT that's why I Landed here
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Hello! I'm looking for a new phone. Any suggestions.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JoshuaAshton, See http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices and depending on your budget...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Eric Van Deurzen, I think you might find more answers in the Halium group: https://t.me/halium
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Probably not. x86 is currently not supported by Ubuntu Touch. Also, the difficulty of porting such a device depends on if it was shipped with android or Windows (non-phone variant).
<ubptgbot> <Eric Van Deurzen> Ok thanks well IT was shipped with android and only wifi
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> Hej. … Is there any source for learning more about debugging apps on 16.04? My first try to find more information about a non-starting app led me to .cache/upstart/unity8.log because there wasn't even a special log file for the app itself in .cache/upstart/
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> But there I only found one line useful at all which told me … ```qtmir.applications: ApplicationManager::onProcessFailed```
<ubptgbot> Cuenta eliminada was added by: Cuenta eliminada
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Cuenta eliminada, Welcome Cuenta. Be sure to check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ennedin, what app?
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> kaidanim
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> [Edit] kaidan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> installed from the store? i think it's only compiled for 15.04
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> https://github.com/KaidanIM/Kaidan … on mako (Nexus 4) 16.04 but compilation is as the github page tells me for 16.04 only.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JBBgameich ^^ maybe you can help?
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> Built with clickable in my Maschine.
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> THX, i wrote with him in different channels think i ping him directly & personally.
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> Do not want to disturb all the time.
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> @JBBgameich may I start a private chat here on telegram?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @dohbee, I did the initial port to Ubuntu Touch, which alrady sort of worked, but now the old build soesn't work on the new Ubuntu Touch Xenial image anymore and I have no idea why. So I can not really help. Kaidan depends on Xenial because it needs Qt 5.9 btw-
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @ennedin, Sure. Or even better, I invite you to our Telegram group ...
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> 👍
<ubptgbot> <ennedin> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @dohbee, [Edit] I did the initial port to Ubuntu Touch, which alrady sort of worked, but now the old build doesn't work on the new Ubuntu Touch Xenial image anymore and I have no idea why. So I can not really help. Kaidan depends on Xenial because it needs Qt 5.9 btw-
<ubptgbot> Ded_sec2 was added by: Ded_sec2
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Ded_sec2, welcome, Сергей! Be sure to check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 365x198) https://irc.ubports.com/rmOqnv09.png qt... what are you doing.
<ubptgbot> Bono Bob was added by: Bono Bob
<ubptgbot> <Thomas> Handmade Bicycle Show Australia 2018: The bigwigs | CyclingTips … https://cyclingtips.com/2018/04/handmade-bicycle-show-australia-2018-the-bigwigs/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Perfectly clear
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome @Ded_sec2 !  take a look at this link for language groups as well as other helpful stuff to get you started:  https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Also, Bono , that link is for you :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Ded sec lol. Wd ftw
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @vanyasem, uh
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox, I am outside hacking your smart fence just a sec
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ded sec? sounds more like grave robbing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, It's a group of hackers from Watch Dogs
<ubptgbot> Alkesh Sharma was added by: Alkesh Sharma
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, it appears that Qt Locales get their date format information directly from Unicode's CLDR project
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And CLDR's short date format has been correct for Portuguese for at least the last 11 releases
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... how does this bug even
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Alkesh!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> domingo is spanish
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's also Portuguese
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, maybe a bug in libicu?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Well, according to https://wiki.qt.io/Locales#QLocale, all of the information comes from CLDR data internal to Qt when you're not using the system locale
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but qt uses libicu internally no, which is where the CLDR data comes from?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> How did we go from 1500 to 1525 in like 2 days.  :) ha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well... how would I test that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm trying to figure out how to do that with pyicu right now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The bug appears to occur on all Linux implementations of Qt that I've tested so far, and it's on both 5.9 and 5.10
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You know... if we're not able to figure this out, we could cut the dates to three characters so they fit on the indicator. Do any languages use more than three characters in short date names to anyone's knowledge?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no idea, but hacks that have to be distributed among multiple places are generally a bad way to go
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and just copying the first three bytes is going to probably break on some languages, like arabic, for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bah i don't know how to make icu format with short text
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it just gives me "01/04/18"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow, dates are... complex
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, icu is complex
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does how Qt did it make any more sense? https://github.com/qt/qtbase/blob/a37dd93defd91b79fb6730d0ff0515a66a0d3972/src/corelib/tools/qlocale.cpp#L2548
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, libicu seems to work here
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> hmmmmmmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, qt's API makes sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i can't find the actual contents of the tables it's using there, so hard to say what's going on
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plus it does work correctly in all the other langs apparently
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... do we raise it on the Qt bug tracker?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems like it is appropriate to do so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alrighty
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wonder if kde/plasma has a similar bug open somewhere for their calendars
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah-hah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ah-hah?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe first verify it with https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-calendar.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, i need to get lunch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 994x397) https://irc.ubports.com/TZgdFyOZ.png ah-hah!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's broken here too!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Raised. Let me know if I missed anthing. https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-68021
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Not ideal but could you not use Locale.NarrowFormat temporarily? It would appear like `M T W T F S S` providing the locale supports narrow formats
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> [Edit] Not ideal but could you not use Locale.NarrowFormat temporarily? It would appear like `S M T W T F S` providing the locale supports narrow formats
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'd have to be done both in calendar-app and the indicator either way
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, would be good to avoid that
<ubptgbot> ignorare was added by: ignorare
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Guys, does someone of you have this awesome "Amsterdam"-ringtone from Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> I can't find the directory where it's stored... 😁
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should be in `/usr/share/sounds`
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Actually it is not a ringtone, it is a message notification tone.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably under 'suru'
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> @dohbee, How to get there? Unlock the file manager?
<ubptgbot> <ignorare> Got it! Thanks @dohbee!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Don't mention it.  I taught @dohbee everything he knows...
<ubptgbot> askuccio was added by: askuccio
<ubptgbot> <askuccio> hello!
<ubptgbot> <askuccio> there is any porting guide for ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> meagbenyegah was added by: meagbenyegah
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @meagbenyegah, Welcome Guiro, @askuccio / Valerio and @ignorare / Dave. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <askuccio> @milkor73, rnx
<ubptgbot> <askuccio> tnx*
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @askuccio, You have to start with Halium. It would be a good idea to get familiar with that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> halium.org
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> This might also be interesting if you want to port Ubuntu Touch: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Haha
<ubptgbot> seanho was added by: seanho
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @seanho, Welcome, Sean! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> Bill Bradshaw was added by: Bill Bradshaw
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Bill Bradshaw, Welcome, Bill! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started! If you have any questions ro concerns, feel free to ask here or in out Welcome & Install room!
<ubptgbot> Scott Mathias was added by: Scott Mathias
<ubptgbot> <Scott Mathias> Hi, I'm sure this has been brought up a million times, but I can't get ut to install on my nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Scott Mathias> I don't know if anyone would be willing or able to try and walk me through what I need to do to get the installer working on windows
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Scott Mathias, Hi Scott, welcome. See http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Scott Mathias, You can go to https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Do we have an XMPP client?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes/no
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @amolith, There is Loqui, but it's not working great and is officially discontinued
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think telepathy-gabble is technically installed in the image, but there's no UI to add an account, or chat
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> plus you still have the issue of confinement/app lifecycle
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> With Libertine you can install a standard XMPP client
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can't run it on nexus 5 though, due to the weird bug there
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's Kaidan, which has a click that we broke
<ubptgbot> linwer was added by: linwer
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @linwer, Welcome linwer. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, well it requires qt 5.9 and 16.04 though
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there any way to get notifications from the Hangouts app? I dislike using Google services but that's the best way to contact my father. He has two phone and I never know which one he has on him but he's logged into the same Google account on both lol
#ubports 2018-05-01
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No. Not unless Google adds support
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Dang
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or someone gets real antsy and makes an account-polld plugin
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, have you considered forcing him on Telegram?  That's how I handled my parents.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> just take his login, and get 'er done
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @wayneoutthere, No he's very embedded in his Google services. When someone gives him an old laptop to fix, he installs Neverware
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Time for an intervention?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> And he uses Hangouts to talk to everyone in the family too
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it's time to shut him down buddy
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there's a time when a son must act like a dad
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Not to this dad lol. Especially with this dad's wife
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> don't shut down his google (that would be rebellion) but force a Telegram install
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh.... then do my last thing
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Let me explain this a bit lol because it doesn't really make sense. I live with my mother and my father lives in another city. We don't have the kind of relationship that I would install something on his phone without his consent or even suggest using something different especially knowing how he feels about Google (the complete opp
<ubptgbot> osite to all our sentiments)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> And he's more a tech-guy than I am so it just wouldnt
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If he used Google Voice you wouldn't need to question which number to text
<ubptgbot> <amolith> [Edit] And he's more a tech-guy than I am so it just wouldn't feel right lol. I go to him with any question about anything computer-related and he answers in great detail. I have literally never asked him something he doesn't have an answer for
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, That's a good idea. I could definitely see him switching t that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, "why do you hate freedom, dad?"
<ubptgbot> <amolith> His argument might be "Google frees you"
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Lets move this to OT lol
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Is there to block phone numbers? I've looked for a while and I haven't been able to find one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope
<ubptgbot> Christinaa8 was added by: Christinaa8
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> https://unity-desktop.org/# anyone know about this?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @technicalbird, They even have a Ubuntu image from Feb 3 with Unity on it
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Unity 8 or 7??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> WhatsApp CEO Jan Koum quits over privacy disagreements with Facebook … https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/30/jan-koum-whatsapp-co-founder-quits-facebook?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Telegram
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @technicalbird, What's to know? There is a "community" continuation of Unity (7) desktop.
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @alan_griffiths, But why?? When you clearly see that unity 8 is the future?
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> And more over instead of maintaining old version.. why can't they take ubity8 which can be developed and it will reduce the efforts of ubports??
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> It is a free world. (And Unity8 is far from ready.)
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I try to test th checkup-app and found this. The date of birth ends in 2000.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/kWGbk8Bb.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I see, there is a bug in github...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Is there anyone older here?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> 😝
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'ts an inverted millenium bug.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @jonny, Not only older... 😜
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i was born in 2081, my age is -63
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> what app is that anyways? bloodpressure?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Christinaa8!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Waldbursche, Feels bad man, people born in 2000 are now 18 its crazy
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Idk why I think its so obscene since I was only.born a few years before.
<ubptgbot> Peter Andres was added by: Peter Andres
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Peter!!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Hasbreak was added by: Hasbreak
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Hasbreak!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Kev was added by: Kev
<ubptgbot> <Kev> Hello, i have problem with my mx-4. An upgrade was crash and now i haven't the chargement of the desktop
<ubptgbot> <Kev> (bloked on scope loading)
<ubptgbot> <Kev> And the ubport-installer crash...
<ubptgbot> <Kev> info: Rebooting to recovery to flash … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug:  … debug: reboot to recovery … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug:  … debug:  … info: ADB push 100% … debug:  … debug: reboot to recovery [DONE] err:null … debug:  … info: ADB push 0% … debug:
<ubptgbot> <Kev> (the pushing of the 13 files works)
<ubptgbot> <Kev> How can i repair my phone ?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> can you shut your phone down completely off, then switch on again and see how far it goes?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @PhoenixLandPirate, I was born in 2000 😉
<ubptgbot> <Kev> i had reboot my phone, i will tried again
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @amolith, My ex was born in 2001 so I dont know why it suprices and makes me spooked.
<ubptgbot> <Kev> (16.04 dev works good or i need to stay in 15.04 stable ?)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @PhoenixLandPirate, Lol
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Kev, if you want to test and report bugs, you can try 16.04. if you want to use your phone, use 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Kev> @YougoChats, let's go !
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Kev, go do what?
<ubptgbot> <Kev> install 16.04 dev :D
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ok, but if things don't work, i don't know how to help
<ubptgbot> <Kev> (more than 10 times this day... But the phone restart fine... with the scope's bug)
<ubptgbot> <Kev> info: Start pushing next file, 1 files left … debug:  … info: Done pushing files … info: Rebooting to recovery to flash … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug:  … debug: reboot to recovery … debug: adb shell: echo 1 … debug:  … debug:  … debug: reboot to recovery [DONE] err:null … debug:  … info: ADB push 0% … debug:
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> that means the install worked. some other problem causes the scopes not to load.
<ubptgbot> <Kev> same thing, the phone restart fine in recovery mode but do nothing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> does it show a robot and three dots?
<ubptgbot> <Kev> @YougoChats, I don't think, with the "wipe" option, i find all of my enviromnent in the next reboot
<ubptgbot> <Kev> The phone is blocked, in this step, on "Ubuntu" with progress bar
<ubptgbot> <Kev> the progress bar do nothing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> first boot after install can take a long time
<ubptgbot> <Kev> and ubinstaller log nothing
<ubptgbot> <Kev> i will wait
<ubptgbot> RedHoster was added by: RedHoster
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @RedHoster, Hi Red Hoster, welcome. You can read https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <RedHoster> Guys can i install Ubuntu touch in my mi max 2
<ubptgbot> <RedHoster> Currently, I am using Lineage 14.0 os
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No, these are the supported devices for now http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You can try to port it yourself https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <linwer> if you want something for yourself then you do it
<ubptgbot> <linwer> that's the power of open source
<ubptgbot> <Kev> @YougoChats, Nothing else... The progress bar doesn't progress... (more than 15 minutes)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm. sadly like i said, 16.04 is dev version, i don't know what is broken. i think install went well (usually install works completely or not at all, not halfway)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> all i can tell you is to install 15.04 with wipe option to see if the phone works with that
<ubptgbot> <Kev> Ok, i try
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox seems there's previous issues with pt_PT in system settings language plugin https://github.com/ubports/system-settings/blob/3a85425f26a81a1521810b7239ab5aabf92c69bd/plugins/language/language-plugin.cpp#L194
<ubptgbot> <Kev> @YougoChats, same thing...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> what is your phone doing right now
<ubptgbot> <Kev> No, it was blocked on ubuntu screen. Next a reboot, it's in same satus.
<ubptgbot> <Kev> (the wipe doesn't work, and scopes loading screen always )
<ubptgbot> <fulvius999> @Waldbursche, ok. thanks. i'll fix it :)
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @fulvius999, Fine 👍🏼
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I heard someone talking about KDE connect on Ubuntu Touch. Does anyone know where we are on that?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Waldbursche, you
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Waldbursche, [Edit] you're too old to use UT 😆
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> my Fairphone doesn't accept the external SD card. … sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/mmcblk1p1 on my Fairphone did work. … Now the App "External Drives" suggests to format again and again. … sudo fdisk -l no longer sees any partition. … What is the right way to prepare a SD card ?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> doesn't it work with normal FAT32?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/whcYX7Mq.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, I'll try
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, I was born when records and 8 tracks were sold in brick and mortar stores....  the question is not how old you are but how wise aging has made you.  at least we are all Ubuntu fans so put one feather in your hat regardless of your age.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/cM5CdQI8.mp4
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ubuntu party
<ubptgbot> Fulano_Tal was added by: Fulano_Tal
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, Same result
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> any other device to test? if an android device can handle it, so should an UT device
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Fulano_Tal!!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcom
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> The last e was missing there in your welcome link!! Emergency!
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> [Edit] Welcome @Fulano_Tal!!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> 😂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Is UT really really bad at selecting URL (select all) or do I simply not know how to trigger it? It is always like roulette for me as to whether or not I get the 'select all' option.  I'm guessing I don't know how to force that to pop up... Any help appreciated so I can stop thumb-slappin my screen like an empty Bic lighter...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> where is the url depicted? in the url bar of the browser or on a web page, or in tellegram?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] where is the url depicted? in the url bar of the browser or on a web page, or in telegram?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> or...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, selection has always been horrible on all touch screen things.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> selecting text is hard enough, but then you also have to long press without altering the selection, which can also be difficult
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yes URL in browser hugo
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> So why does my wifes droid samsung work well and any fruit device? Hardware?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> survivor bias?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I feel its something to do with process. I will review how it works with samsung buy I feel physical swipe and actions are different
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, from having nothing at all selected, tap once on the url. the entire url is selected. now long press the url until pop-up menu appears
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> works consistently for me
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> alternatively, opening the browsers top-right menu and choosing 'Share' opens the content hub, giving you some choices of apps to share the url with
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] alternatively, opening the browsers top-right menu and choosing 'Share' opens the content hub, gives you some choices of apps to share the url with
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Super interesting... Ha. Let me try. I suspect I am the cause of where I am standing
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, Card works on my Xubuntu notebook
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georg Simon, if it's ext4 you have to manually mount it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> `pebcat`
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, This only works on first page load. Once a cursor shows up it no longer works
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Georg Simon, usually linux desktop machines are more flexile with reading file systems than generic android devices, or like, Windows pc's
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Now.... Having noted this bug.. What I expect is that **two quick taps** would select all in URL field
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> at least we know the SD card is fine whardware wise. try it in an android device, or a digital camera.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, the issue is not that the UT build can't read the file system. it's that a decision was made to only automount fat32 external storage
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, why on pluto would you expect that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i would expect two to select the current word where you're tapping, and three to select full url
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, fair enough, but considering he just wants his sd card to plug and work, i'd say formatting to FAT32 would suffice (and keep the SD card cross-platform)
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, agree, that's the usual mouse-lick behavior. currently tapping twice just places the cursor. clicking and dragging selects text after that
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @dohbee, [Edit] agree, that's the usual mouse-click behavior. currently tapping twice just places the cursor. clicking and dragging selects text after that
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Sure. Ok. 3, 4, 5.... Whatever. As long as I can select bloody URL ha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tap in dead space in the web page, then tap once in the url bar
<ubptgbot> njlyf2011 was added by: njlyf2011
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ok.... Stand by
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, THIS!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (hopefully dead space that's not also inadvertently a link to something else)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> My love for you is rekindled Rodney meister
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Birds are singing... Sunshine...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as long as they're singing Ramble On
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh sorry, Immigrant Song
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] at least we know the SD card is fine hardware wise. try it in an android device, or a digital camera.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome Chinese character username person! Check out this welcome link that I just copied using Rodney power move! https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @wayneoutthere, yes, that's what i meant indeed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-wGG8vYbZU
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> We really must start the UT Basix video series eh UBAMmers?
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @YougoChats, I can on my FP use fdisk and make a "W95 FAT32" partition and use partprobe, umount, and mkfs.vfat. But "External Drives" continues to suggest to format the card.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> to ensure the card is now formatted correctly please try other devices too
<ubptgbot> <Pete> What do you guys think the timeline is on having UT (or any other Linux project) that is able to run Uber and Lyft?  My phone is basically an Uber and Lyft machine and that's it lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Georg Simon, Can you elaborate what you are expecting here? External Drives is basically just a tool to format and eject external drvies
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pete, Do the web sites not work?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pete, We will not get official App support "just so". Either you push Uber to make an APp for us, or you develop your own App. Or you hope its gonna work with Anbox
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @dohbee, You're a genius.  I didn't know I could just do it on the web.  That was the biggest constraint.  That and I wonder if Instagram works on UT...anyone know?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i imagine there are still plenty of architectural issues that need solving before they could even consider it. plus they'd probably require us to have X  million number of users first
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Pete, Dont count on the websites forever though. My car sharing broke and is unusable for me since they removed the ability to reserve cars from their homepage. "Too difficult to maintain" was the answer from the support, as obviously nobody uses it when the APp is there
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @Flohack, Yeah I think once there is a stable version of anbox I'm going to buy one of those phones it works on.  Gotta admit I've never seen a meizu phone or bq
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pete, If you're in the US you probably won't want one
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @Flohack, Wow ok.  I think I'll try it out first for like a week or so and see how it goes
<ubptgbot> <Pete> @dohbee, I am in the US yeah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the meizu and bq phones don't have the US frequencies for LTE, iirc
<ubptgbot> <Pete> Damn OnePlus is hard enough to see around here much less those...now I know why
<ubptgbot> <Georg Simon> @dohbee, Thank you. That was the last step needed. Now I can see my empty card in "Dateiverwaltung".
<ubptgbot> sharan33333 was added by: sharan33333
<ubptgbot> <sharan33333> Guys is there any support for Redmi note 4 (mido)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sharan33333, No sorry
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> A port to it has already been started by LuneOS, if you want you can extend the port for UBports (https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/71)
<ubptgbot> <Fulano_Tal> @Bolly, Thanks
<ubptgbot> Giovisellan was added by: Giovisellan
<osmc> Hi, im looking in the settings and i noticed call forwarding is enabled. For somereason my calls are goin to be apears to be forwarding to da number i dont regocnize. except unticking the box doesnt change once you exit and reenter the menu. is this a real problem or a weird glitch
<osmc> this is only alarming because im not sure if that means someone else will be getting my phone calls
#ubports 2018-05-04
<Beton> after some system reboot, libertine-container-manager and libertine-scope don't see my container, what can I do without reinstalling whole container?
<Beton> of course container still exist inside .cache/libertine-container/<name>, and .local/share/libertine-container/<name>
<AltSuperBox> Test
<AltSuperBox> Oh, the bot isn't here. Sorry everyone!
#ubports 2018-05-05
<AltSuperBox> test
<AltSuperBox> hello
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Nice
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> Is there anything done when it comes to porting devices with Mainline support?
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> I have an OPO that was successfully used with LineageOS and when I installed UBports I found that it did not recognize the SIM card … I have seen that the solution could be to update the firmware and that's why I reinstalled LineageOS, I updated the firmware and found that now it does not recognize the SIM card or LineageOS or U
<ubptgbot> Bports … Has anybody else experienced it? Any idea to solve it? … thanks
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> On both of them?
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> yes
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Hmm, maybe full-flash stock and then go try again
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> i'll try, thanks
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> Can it be a problem with the hardware?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yes, which version does that rootfs base on? Nougat?
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> yes, android 7.1.2
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is there a stock of that version?
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> i don't think so
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so full-flash the newest stock, probably 6.0.1, install twrp, format /data, install LOS, format /data, install ubports. That might help
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> It could technically be a hardware issue, but if modem fails the whole board is only able to be trashed
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> because baseband is in-SoC
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so if modem fails, SoC fails, so when it's a hardware issue it just doesn't boot, because the SoC is done with
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it might also be the sim slot alone though
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or the link between sim slot and the SoC
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> i've read someone had problems with sim slot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> OnePlus is such a mess
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> it's a great device, but it has/had some issues
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Cyngn Inc dropping CyanogenOS support for it, yellow display tint, relocking bootloader causing a hardbrick etc etc
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> yes, thanks. i'll try
#ubports 2018-05-06
<ubptgbot> brandoncote was added by: brandoncote
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @advocatux, Okay.Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @DanChapman, Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jja2000, Sam says yes, with Nexus 5. Apparently close now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @njlyf2011, The entire Q&A was about the Purism collaboration, so other questions will not be answered until the next Q&A
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Dan has answered it very clearly though
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @UniversalSuperBox, Are we still live? 😉
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yes! Ask me anything
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yay unity8 session now installs on 18.04
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> but doesn't work 😨)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> still better than before
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/issues/22
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hey, is anyone interested in the transcript of the #QnA 27? If so, help us fully prepare it. Most topics are in there, but it lacks some detail. Find everything at https://github.com/ubam/community/blob/transcript-QnA/transcripts/qna
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> [Edit] Hey, is anyone interested in the transcript of the #QnA 27? If so, help us fully prepare it. Most topics are in there, but it lacks some detail (and timestamps & stuff). Find everything at https://github.com/ubam/community/blob/transcript-QnA/transcripts/qna
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @brandoncote !!! Check this put for more about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> @Bolly are you a bot?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> no 😢
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> Oh okay
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ej0hnPYb.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @brandoncote, I look like a bot. 😒
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> I mean, your profile pic looks like an advertisement if I'm being honest
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> I am the ad man 😂😂😂 😜😜
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/ZhgL3X80.webp
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/E9w1xEsB.mp4
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> Lol
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Please don't offtop here
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> We have a separate chat for OT discussions @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <brandoncote> Oh thank you
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @brandoncote, Lol the only bots we use (AFAIK) is one in the Welcome & Install room that says it's a bot and one connecting to our IRC channel 🙂
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Did anyone ask about mainline yesterday? Will Librem5 be supported on mainline on-launch or what?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the sentiment, yes
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> What a pity it's 599$
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> has anyone asked in the Q&A if Librem 5 will have a notch and how will UT handle it? LOL
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Javacookies, 😄
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It will not. Rectangular 😎
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 720p
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Javacookies, Yes actually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius did ask that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I screamed internally
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Flo face palmed
<ubptgbot> <Yann Roth> I listened to the last Q&A yesterday. Someone mentioned that the Android Kernel is "old and securitywise a nightmare". What does that mean? Where can I find more information on that?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> there was no notch in any promos
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so why would they think that
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Yann Roth, **From what I understand**, the Android kernel, based on the Linux kernel, doesn't keep completely up to date with the Linux kernel and because the Linux kernel is constantly under development and they release an update every . . . is it 5000 lines of code? something like that. Because the Android kernel hasn't bee
<ubptgbot> n strictly updated every single time the Linux kernel is updated it isn't very secure. There are also some other vulnerabilities that make it horrible for security but I don't remember what they are.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Yann Roth, [Edit] *From what I understand*, the Android kernel, based on the Linux kernel, doesn't keep completely up to date with the Linux kernel and because the Linux kernel is constantly under development and they release an update every . . . is it 5000 lines of code? something like that. Because the Android kernel hasn'
<ubptgbot> t been strictly updated every single time the Linux kernel is updated it isn't very secure. There are also some other vulnerabilities that make it horrible for security but I don't remember what they are.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Yann Roth, [Edit] _From what I understand_, the Android kernel, based on the Linux kernel, doesn't keep completely up to date with the Linux kernel and because the Linux kernel is constantly under development and they release an update every . . . is it 5000 lines of code? something like that. Because the Android kernel hasn'
<ubptgbot> t been strictly updated every single time the Linux kernel is updated it isn't very secure. There are also some other vulnerabilities that make it horrible for security but I don't remember what they are.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Yann Roth, [Edit] From what I understand, the Android kernel, based on the Linux kernel, doesn't keep completely up to date with the Linux kernel and because the Linux kernel is constantly under development and they release an update every . . . is it 5000 lines of code? something like that. Because the Android kernel hasn't
<ubptgbot> been strictly updated every single time the Linux kernel is updated it isn't very secure. There are also some other vulnerabilities that make it horrible for security but I don't remember what they are.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @amolith, Android always uses LTS kernel
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that's a rule
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> they wouldn't be able to keep up with HEAD and API/ABI changes
<opendata> the upstream android kernel IS the linux kernel on mainline
<opendata> but they use LTS for devices
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> he means the shipping one
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> probably
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I stand corrected 😅 I said it was from what I understand; what I've gathered from hearing other people talk about it lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> LTS is irrelevant when the LT has passed
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> opendata: aren't options to support android available on torvalds' mainline though?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, 3.4 and 3.10 (android 4.4 and 5) are not LTS
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yep, that's why I have EOL kernel on all of my devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hence, they are lacking many security fixes
<opendata> yes i just said
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Okay
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> We need moar mainline
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think anyone is going to backport the spectre fixes to them (among probably plenty of other fixes that aren't there)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, >backporting to 3.x from 4.x … No, nobody's gonna do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and then there's firmware and binary blobs not getting updated because google/broadcom don't care about those devices any more
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> although you could port from 3.18
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, it's still a huge amount of work
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and some fixes basically require you to backport half of the kernel rendering the device unusable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> meh, i guess i need to figure out how to draw up a keyboard pcb and get it manufactured
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, yeah, you have to be very careful to avoid breaking internal API/ABI, to keep drivers working
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'm still wondering whether there are generic firmwares for qcom modems
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe i'll just build a keyboard that's slightly off from optimal for now
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Hi all. Is Ubuntu touch stable enough on Nexus 5? Camera and gps working?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Thanks for fast answer :)
<ubptgbot> <Milan> (Photo, 269x187) https://irc.ubports.com/hVtrL474.png
<ubptgbot> Vft_dan was added by: Vft_dan
<ubptgbot> Borja was added by: Borja
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Camera HAL is always the worst to bring up from my experience
<ubptgbot> <Milan> @K31j0, You are talking about nexus 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> in general, devices I ported to sailfishos
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Is sailfish on nexus 5 still active?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Milan, Ye
<ubptgbot> <Milan> 3.0?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> https://t.me/joinchat/AWx9iUE-U9qNKNpGgSbd3w better asked here
<ubptgbot> <samzn> 3.0 isn't out yet
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Should be supported forever once mainline has more stuff working
<ubptgbot> <Milan> Thanks  for info
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> 3.0 is coming this fall
<ubptgbot> <Milan> 3.0 is supposed to support android apps?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8eHsk6R1.webp
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Why does everyone care about Android support
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Android ACL from Sailfish is non-free and working only on official devices
<ubptgbot> <Milan> People love apps
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @K31j0, Because silicon valley's a piece of shit
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> there are efforts of getting Anbox up and there's some progess, but I can't say anything about avaiability, ETAs or the current state
<ubptgbot> <Milan> More apps more popple
<ubptgbot> <Milan> People*
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @samzn, Yesh, of course, by the way, how's that Lumia?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> They try everything to avoid third party developers from making their own applications to plug into their services
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Snap Inc goes as far as suing third party developers that just want to support their services on another platfor
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Fuuuck that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> they can't even program an app that shoots photos
<ubptgbot> <samzn> WhatsApp isn't as bad but their API is locked down very hard and changes very quickly :(
<ubptgbot> <samzn> And it sucks because they prob say it's against bots but the web api is used broadly by bots
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and they ban for using 3rd party clients
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Vft_dan & Borja !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> Michael A. Quintero was added by: Michael A. Quintero
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Michael A. Quintero, Welcome, Michael! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started and feel free to ask any questions you may have either in here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
#ubports 2020-04-27
<hallyn> CommunistWolf: oh nice, i'll ry then :)  how's your battlife?
<hallyn> i tried apt upgrade and totally hosed it last week, so i fresh installed a few days ago.
<hallyn> maybe this time it'll go ok :)
<CommunistWolf> hallyn: atrocious :D
<freq> ubports runs on arch??
<freq> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/ubports-installer/
<freq> https://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv8/allwinner/pine64
<freq> ok
<freq> this could be fun
#ubports 2020-04-28
<Fuseteam> Hmm
<freq> himm
#ubports 2020-04-29
<CaptainBlackton> So I finally got my One Plus 3T, and I've been trying for the past 5 hours now to get UBports to work, but I'm still stuck.
<CaptainBlackton> Now it keeps freezing at "Preparing System Image" and then eventually saying it lost the connection. I'm sure the connection (wire/usb) is not the problem, as it only looses the connection when it gets to this point, and always within about a minute of getting there.
<CaptainBlackton> * I'm running UBports version 0.4.18-beta as super-user from Linux Mint Mate 18.1 64-bit.
<CaptainBlackton> * I had to create the file /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules with the line: SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", MODE="0666", GROUP="plugdev" to get it to do anything at all
<CaptainBlackton> * My device is in developer mode, unlocked, has USB debugging set, etc. as per all the tutorials.
<CaptainBlackton> Not sure if there is anything else I should mention or if I'm forgetting anything, but I would appreciate any help here, as I would have wasted several hundred dollars otherwise on another useless device.
<CaptainBlackton> BTW, I tried to post this question in the UBports forum, but it won't let me post for some reason (says I don't have enough privilege)
<bdju> Where do I buy a BQ Aquaris M10 FHD tablet from, and how much will it cost? I already checked ebay and amazon and just see accessories.
<CaptainBlackton> <bdju>, I was able to find the One Plus 3T on Amazon and Ebay, but they were all used phones. I think the 3T is a relatively new phone, so for some of the older models of UBports phones, it might be even harder to find a new one. But assuming you are OK with a used phone, the One Plus seems to have pretty decent specs, and I found it for $200. There were widely varying prices though. Even the official One Plus
<CaptainBlackton> store on Amazon had vendors selling the exact same phone for anywhere from $300-900.
<CaptainBlackton> I wonder how hard it is to design a new phone though. When I was living in China about 12 years ago, there were people offering to make phones for me and they said I could just put my own label on it. At the time I had no interest in making a phone, but now there seems to be a big need for someone to start making a phone with standardized hardware to resolve the major hardware dependency hurdle that projects like
<CaptainBlackton> UBports always seem to suffer from. I'm probably speaking in ignorance here though, as it's probably nowhere near as simple as that...
<freq> |>  "Rusty Cage" by "Johnny Cash" on "Unchained" <3
<bdju> I actually already have a OnePlus 2, OnePlus 3 and OnePlus 5. Was hoping for info on a tablet because a friend was asking about a good tablet for $150 and I was thinking if he hasn't bought the hardware yet, he might as well get something that supports good software.
<bdju> I also referred him to the LineageOS devices page so that he at least hopefully doesn't get something with a locked bootloader.
<bdju> I also told him about the PineTab, but it's not out yet and I think he wants something soon.
#ubports 2020-04-30
<Hail_Satan> Hello, what is the procedure to find a phone compatible with a carrier?
<ax0l> Hail_Satan, https://willmyphonework.net/
<Hail_Satan> is there a version of that for ubuntu or other linux distributions?
<Hail_Satan> I want to solve for "device" not brute force it
#ubports 2020-05-01
<bdju> I can't imagine the OS matters. You can put a SIM in a laptop to get online even.
<Hail_Satan> so, as someone who knows nothing, I can buy any Linux phone verified to be good in 2020 (ie, a recently made one) and EXPECT Verizon and AT&T to support it?
<Hail_Satan> I know that carriers have "discontinued" lists, I'm not asking about that category tho
<bdju> AT&T should be fine, GSM is used everywhere. I would verify some of the individual bands the phone uses are available in your country. Verizon might be trickier, I may have heard they have a whitelist of devices, also they're CDMA which is not as friendly.
<bdju> Similarly to AT&T, any other GSM network, such as T-Mobile (or something that uses the towers of one of the former two networks) should work fine.
<bdju> Verizon might be fine, I just don't know myself, and I would be at least a little worried if you were planning to go with them. Do they use SIM cards yet?
<bdju> When I get a new phone (I'm on AT&T) I can just move over my SIM and it works fine. I don't have to go talk to anyone, they don't care what phone I have. I believe all GSM networks should work this way.
<Hail_Satan> interesting, thanks
